# Witch Spirit Ball Hack ?!



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i brought this spirit ball the other day and its great,




But i want to hack it so it can say anything but i dont want to strip it i just want a way that i can either have it hacked or back to its normal "store brought" state. Any ideas ??


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

ok well after a very long time of being busy i have a free weekend got this out and took it apart, i have searched the forum for a hack and found some good ones but i have no money to buy parts with atm, i have tried hooking the motor up to an amplified speaker but that didnt work and when i tried connecting any of the parts on the circut board nearly all of them just trggered it. 
am i being extremely dumb and not understanding something or do i have to build a new curcuit to run this ?
many thanks 
matt


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

This is the circuit that is used to drive the motors in the balls normal state:

http://members.shaw.ca/novotill/ToyMotorDrivers/index.htm

use the Jim Kadel toy motor circuit to drive the motor:

http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/PropsTalking/anmmak_MakingMouthAnimation.html#JimKadelToyServo

This will allow you to drive the motor with another audio source.


----------

